# Having your coyote tanned



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I would like to have one of my coyotes professionally tanned. What should I be looking to spend? What are the do's and don'ts? Who would you recommend?
Thanks


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I would call a local taxidermist to see what needs to be done. I'm not sure if the eyes and lips need to be split by you or if the tannery does that.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Give a call to Moyle Mink and Tannery. They do a great job and are reasonably priced.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am looking right now at a price list for a local Taxidermy company in GF. Their price for a tanning of a coyote hide is 110 dollars. It says skinning and fleshing is an additional 30 dollars.

So 140 dollars which was what I would have told you the other night, but your wife was listening and you know how that goes so I kept my mouth shut. :lol:

Remember a taxidermy skinning and fleshing is different from what you and I do to put up the fur. The lips are split and the paws are intact and skinned out. If you want the best job you can get I would go with the whole gammet. If you do happen to skin it all out yourself then DO NOT salt it just freeze the whole thing.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

+1 for moyle mink and tannery, I have had a few sent there! they do a great job and its pretty cheap. The way its looks it will cost $22 plus shipping and handling both ways. Thats pretty reasonable


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Levi

In looking at the website for the moyles place I see that price is for a garment tan job. You said you have sent a few there. What did you get back?

Was it the whole hide, head, legs, tail and all?

Brad T and I were discussing this one time and he said to beware of some of the places that specialize in a garment tan. He said that they are tanning the strip down the back containing the guardhairs and he had heard of people sending away a whole hide and receiving one back with legs missing and ears gone, etc. I think what Papapete wants is a taxidermy tan with the legs, paws, and face. I could be wrong though.

What did you get back for a product is what I am asking?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I got back the exact same fur I sent In, in the exact same shape! They did a wonderful job too!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

All for 22 bucks plus shipping?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes Sir!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Levi,
I'm assuming you fleshed it first. Is that right?


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

never mind levi. I read up on it on their site. 
Thanks


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't seem to find Moyles Mink & Tannery site. I've been to it before but can't seem to find it now. The only thing that comes up when I Google it is a bunch of business directories and some other threads where people are complaining about their service. Have they gone under? How long ago did they do the work for you, Levi?


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

USA foxx, Duluth Mn has reasonable prices, only complaint would be come back w/ tails missing sometimes but I believe that risk comes w/ any tannery


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

WIdawg22 said:


> USA foxx, Duluth Mn has reasonable prices, only complaint would be come back w/ tails missing sometimes but I believe that risk comes w/ any tannery


I think that is because they are doing a garment tan rather than a taxidermy tan.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> USA foxx, Duluth Mn has reasonable prices, only complaint would be come back w/ tails missing sometimes but I believe that risk comes w/ any tannery


I sent some fox in to them and all the tails were missing. Sent a lot of stuff into Moyles and never had any problems. Anybody that has a taxidermist do it is crazy. They send them to a tannery then charge you five times as much. Just send them in to Moyles yourself they are very reasonable.


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> WIdawg22 said:
> 
> 
> > USA foxx, Duluth Mn has reasonable prices, only complaint would be come back w/ tails missing sometimes but I believe that risk comes w/ any tannery
> ...


hmmm, never really thought of that, Im a bit confused now. How is the process of a taxidermy tan different than a garment tan? It does make sense when garment tanning all there worried about is the main back portion, not legs, tails, face ect. What I want is a nice soft tan for the wall W/ tails. Aren't taxidermy tans exclusively for mounting? I know the garment ones are tossed in a big vat, which apparently makes them lose their tails. I got a white fox with a little red in it mounted and the guy split the lips and all the little extra stuff and did the tan himself which wasnt like the soft garment tans. So what you are saying is these places like Moyles has a garment tan and a taxidermy tan that are different so the tails wont fall off and yet give you the same soft tan? All tanning I do is for the wall, not taxidermy but if you get a taxidermy tan you are saying the tails wont be coming off (and it will be more)? I guess its kind of frustrating getting your furs back with no tails, Ive sent stuff up to Mn, to a place in Wi, and my brother in law I believe sent to Moyles once and 
with all the places we had tail problems. Any HELP!!!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Moyle mink and tannery advertises it as a garment/wallhanger. They also have a taxidermy tan which I think is specifically for making mounts. I don't know what the difference would be with the taxidermy tan. Maybe they take better care not to ruin it? I always sent mine in to get a garment tan and they all still had there tails. Maybe I got lucky, but I have probably sent in 20 pelts with good results. Your best bet is to call them and ask them directly. I attached the URL to the site below where you can find the number.

www.moytown.com/


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

Take a look at www.fursforfun.com
Had some problems with Moyles a few years back, don't trust them.
Hector does a good job, but you will never hear from them until one day you get a bill in the mail and your hides are done.


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

I used Moyles last year and got great results. I am teaching myself taxidermy and was torn between paying extra for the "taxidermy" tanning or the standard "garment" tanning. I called them to ask the difference. The tanning process is exactly the same, except with the taxidermy tanning they split the ears and lips and do the feet for you. They also claim to tan in smaller batches to help avoid possible damage from larger loads. I opted for the cheaper garment tan because I did ear, lips and feet myself. The tan was good; the skin side is a soft white leather. I'm mounting the wolverine now. It shrank a bit (they all shrink some), but after rehydrating it I gained the size back. I will use them again in the future.


----------

